# Fast carver, playful, nimble stick - does it exist?



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

I mainly ride in Southern VT & NY with skiers and am looking for a board that checks all these boxes. 

Fast base to keep up with skiers that doesn't get me stuck on traverses.
Good edge hold cuz Ice Coast. (Full Camber should do)
Great carving board since that is what I love doing the most (not euro-carving, just great turning experience.)
Great pop for side hits and playful enough to have some fun.
Nimble enough to enjoy tight trees & moguls.

I don't do park or big jumps.

I'm not looking for a plank that just bombs, I want something that is playful, yet fast and nimble.

Does this board exist?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Simple pleasures sounds right
If this board wasn’t going in east coast trees I’d say something full camber from Nitro like the team, team pro, Suprateam or Pantera would be a good choice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh for sure

Rome Ravine Select, Ride Mtn Pig, K2 Manifest, Nidecker Alpha, Weston Ridgeline, Bataleon Thunder.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Simple pleasures sounds right
> If this board wasn’t going in east coast trees I’d say something full camber from Nitro like the team, team pro, Suprateam or Pantera would be a good choice.


K2 Simple Pleasures is on my list. I wanted the Nitro Suprateam but was concerned it would be tough to maneuver in tight trees that are rutted out.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Oh for sure
> 
> Rome Ravine Select, Ride Mtn Pig, K2 Manifest, Nidecker Alpha, Weston Ridgeline, Bataleon Thunder.


Thx! I had the Rome Ravine Select in mind. I have the Rome Ravine but it's not a fast board, I've relegated it to be my powder board... for that rare day when I happen to be at a mountain and we get snow.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Exactly what about it doesn't feel fast?


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Academy roach


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Exactly what about it doesn't feel fast?


The Rome Ravine base feels a bit slow to me. I imagine the soft flex also slows it down a bit. From what I've read, the Rome Ravine Select is stiffer and faster. I road my Endeavor BOD and Rome Ravine on the same day and noticed the Ravine was slower, I would get caught having to unboot and skate quite a bit on traverses. I didn't need to unboot with the BOD.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Academy roach


Actually a pretty good suggestion. I ride a Tom Sims pro which is basically a stiffer version of that. The rockered tips make it surprisingly easy to chuck around in tight spots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Could be tune or wax. I've personally never had speed issues on my Ravine, which is actually a bit softer than the OG, which is softer than the latest incarnation of the board. Especially compared to an Endeavor with come with pretty bad ass factory tunes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Actually a pretty good suggestion. I ride a Tom Sims pro which is basically a stiffer version of that. The rockered tips make it surprisingly easy to chuck around in tight spots.


But #neversummerconstruction. If he's felt like the Rome had a slow base, the mediocre materal that NS sources won't feel better.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Could be tune or wax. I've personally never had speed issues on my Ravine, which is actually a bit softer than the OG, which is softer than the latest incarnation of the board. Especially compared to an Endeavor with come with pretty bad ass factory tunes.


Good suggestion, I'll give it a fresh wax/tune and spend some more time with it.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

In my quiver k2/ride make the fastest base


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Would a shorter volume-shifted board or party board check those boxes? Something like the Salomon Dancehaul, Party Platter, or Party Wave?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Closest in volume boards would be the Superpig or the Arbor Single


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I think the endeavor Archetype checks those boxes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Gnu Gremlin could work, Yes Optomistic though that may not be playful enough.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

K2 Excavator, Nitro Banker or Tur Pluv.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Sudden_Death said:


> Gnu Gremlin could work, Yes Optomistic though that may not be playful enough.


go with the y. If you want more playful. Ampliid Pentaquark or surfari would be way up my list for what you are describing, if railing turns and keeping up with skiers is your jam the pent would be the deck for me, a bit more laid back the surfari 






The 2022 Amplid Surfari Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com










The 2022 Amplid Pentaquark Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

I think a Nidecker mosquito might be worth checking out. Nideckers highest quality construction with their fastest base. I haven't ridden it that much but its very fast and has fairly stiff flex which is very responsive and stable at speed. Which is surprising considering it's only 152 and has 7.3 R sidecut. Length and sidecut keep it very playful and fun to rip tight turns, trees, and side hits.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Having an Amplid creamer 163, I'd go with the Pentaquark 158...believe Angry's review. Or another way to view things, get a slightly undersized, stiff full cambered rocket. The slight undersize will give you the playful nimble agility performance. I use an old Option Trinity 158 which is slightly undersized for moi and its a lot of fun from old school tech. From experience with my Creamer, I would without question do a Pentaquark with the new tech. Btw, with the Creamer, I easily cruise at 60mph and able to keep up enough with a couple of ski buds hitting in the 70's mph...and they prefer ice driving 215's racing skis.

edit: However the problem with a slight undersized rocket, is that when laying down carves, it will have a tendency to blowout or overpower the edges. Three remedies...get a board with more edge or slightly dial back the pressure/speed or point it straighter down the fall line.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The one I had for sale sold, but I'd honestly still really recommend a signal yup.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

AceCoast said:


> Would a shorter volume-shifted board or party board check those boxes? Something like the Salomon Dancehaul, Party Platter, or Party Wave?


I don't think so, icy/firm conditions are pretty much their Achille's heel.

Since you mention playfulness, I would look into good ol' directionnal twins, rather than wider carving boards (which will have harder times on icy snow and aren't that nimble). Slash ATV could be real good for what you describe, Amplid paradigma as well, Capita Kazu or Mercury, Arbor Coda camber, even a GNU Rider's Choice if you wanted a twin.

Nitro Suprateam definitely falls into this category too and wouldn't have problem in the trees, just maybe not the best at absorbing terrain.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

edit


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Simple pleasures sounds right
> If this board wasn’t going in east coast trees I’d say something full camber from Nitro like the team, team pro, Suprateam or Pantera would be a good choice.


The Simple Pleasure ain't on the 2022 liste of K2. Only the Niseko Pleasure is on it. 

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> The one I had for sale sold, but I'd honestly still really recommend a signal yup.


I just put my 157 yup through its paces on early morning okemo groomers and pow leftovers. Such a fun deck. It’s my new east coast fresh snow deck. Can’t wait to get in some trees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’d go the Nitro Suprateam, Korua Otto or Capita Kazu. They differ but all fit these requirements.

Amplids Pentaquark and Surfari are be too stiff and directional.

Short fats like the K2 SP, Yes Optimistic or Salomon Dancehaul wouldn’t be my pick for it cos they have short sidecuts that make them twitchy if you want to carve fast with skiers.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> I just put my 157 yup through its paces on early morning okemo groomers and pow leftovers. Such a fun deck. It’s my new east coast fresh snow deck. Can’t wait to get in some trees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I low key might start looking for one in the same size as yours. I think it would be a significantly better fit for my riding style at my weight. The spam has a ton of overlap but I think the board's days are sadly numbered. The base is wearing pretty thin imho. It's such a fun deck but I might start using it only in better conditions.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> I low key might start looking for one in the same size as yours. I think it would be a significantly better fit for my riding style at my weight. The spam has a ton of overlap but I think the board's days are sadly numbered. The base is wearing pretty thin imho. It's such a fun deck but I might start using it only in better conditions.





ridethecliche said:


> I low key might start looking for one in the same size as yours. I think it would be a significantly better fit for my riding style at my weight. The spam has a ton of overlap but I think the board's days are sadly numbered. The base is wearing pretty thin imho. It's such a fun deck but I might start using it only in better conditions.


So many boards so little time. But if one pops up for sale……[emoji2369] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

AceCoast said:


> I mainly ride in Southern VT & NY with skiers and am looking for a board that checks all these boxes.
> 
> Fast base to keep up with skiers that doesn't get me stuck on traverses.
> Good edge hold cuz Ice Coast. (Full Camber should do)
> ...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Just a thought but is OP talking marked glades or “goin in the trees” two very different things on the east coast and I’m not taking a stiff cambered deck in there. You’ve gotta dodge saplings and duck under shit nonstop. I’ll grab my mind expander or Party Platter usually. Something I can turn on a dime.

Unfortunately what makes them so good for this lets them down as all out carvers. Although both are super fun to carve.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’d go the Nitro Suprateam, Korua Otto or Capita Kazu. They differ but all fit these requirements.
> 
> Amplids Pentaquark and Surfari are be too stiff and directional.
> 
> Short fats like the K2 SP, Yes Optimistic or Salomon Dancehaul wouldn’t be my pick for it cos they have short sidecuts that make them twitchy if you want to carve fast with skiers.


I'm intrigued by the Amplid Penta & Surfari but they're just too expensive for me. The Korua Otto is priced very reasonably, I'm trying to find out if it's decent in hard snow conditions.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


>


I'm just wondering how it does in hard-pack Northeast conditions. Otherwise, it definitely seems to check all the boxes.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Just a thought but is OP talking marked glades or “goin in the trees” two very different things on the east coast and I’m not taking a stiff cambered deck in there. You’ve gotta dodge saplings and duck under shit nonstop. I’ll grab my mind expander or Party Platter usually. Something I can turn on a dime.
> 
> Unfortunately what makes them so good for this lets them down as all out carvers. Although both are super fun to carve.


I'm referring to "goin in the trees", tight spots that can be tough to scrub speed due to the tightness of the space. Maybe I'll just need to focus on carving and side hits for part of the day, then switch boards for some fun tree time.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> I'm referring to "goin in the trees", tight spots that can be tough to scrub speed due to the tightness of the space. Maybe I'll just need to focus on carving and side hits for part of the day, then switch boards for some fun tree time.


I don’t think you NEED two boards to cover all the above. Think there are a ton of boards that can slay carving, side hits and going into the trees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> I'm intrigued by the Amplid Penta & Surfari but they're just too expensive for me. The Korua Otto is priced very reasonably, I'm trying to find out if it's decent in hard snow conditions.


The Otto 161 I’ve ridden grips comptetently on ice pack. No issue. The Suprateam in 162 that is my daily has a superior grip but doesn’t float nearly as well as the Otto.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> The Otto 161 I’ve ridden grips comptetently on ice pack. No issue. The Suprateam in 162 that is my daily has a superior grip but doesn’t float nearly as well as the Otto.


We seem to like the same boards, I've wanted a Suprateam for a while now. Since I rarely get the pleasure of riding in fresh snow I think the Supra might be the better option.
I'm 5'5" 160 lbs - do you think a 156 would be too big and unwieldy for me? Or is it light enough to maneuver?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> We seem to like the same boards, I've wanted a Suprateam for a while now. Since I rarely get the pleasure of riding in fresh snow I think the Supra might be the better option.
> I'm 5'5" 160 lbs - do you think a 156 would be too big and unwieldy for me? Or is it light enough to maneuver?


I’m around 6’1 190 lbs 9,5 US athletic build and I’m riding the 162. I prefer bigger and wider boards with a stiffer flex.

Amplids Unw8 163/Pentaquark 158 were my daily drivers for the past 2 seasons but I started to work harder on all mnt freestyle at the end of the last season so the Suprateam got the daily driver spot.

What other boards and in what sizes did you ride before?


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’m around 6’1 190 lbs 9,5 US athletic build and I’m riding the 162. I prefer bigger and wider boards with a stiffer flex.
> 
> Amplids Unw8 163/Pentaquark 158 were my daily drivers for the past 2 seasons but I started to work harder on all mnt freestyle at the end of the last season so the Suprateam got the daily driver spot.
> 
> What other boards and in what sizes did you ride before?


I currently have a 2020 Endeavour BOD (152) & 2020 Rome Ravine (153). The Ravine is my pow and play board which I love for that. It has a very soft flex so it's great for buttering also a good carver and really good in pow. My daily is the BOD which I'm looking to replace. It's a good board and does everything pretty well. I'm just looking to graduate to full camber instead of the 3D camber and really work on carving, small feature jumps, and being able to somewhat gracefully get through moguls & trees on those rare occasions.

I've ridden a bunch of different boards in the past - Nitro T1, Hometown Hero, Burton Custom - all various sizes, usually 152cm give or take a few cm. But I really hadn't honed in my riding abilities until the last 3 years. So any input or critique I had was not about the boards but my own ability.

As I'm looking at prices today I can get any of the Korua classics for about $425 direct from them. This might be the selling point for me.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> I currently have a 2020 Endeavour BOD (152) & 2020 Rome Ravine (153). The Ravine is my pow and play board which I love for that. It has a very soft flex so it's great for buttering also a good carver and really good in pow. My daily is the BOD which I'm looking to replace. It's a good board and does everything pretty well. I'm just looking to graduate to full camber instead of the 3D camber and really work on carving, small feature jumps, and being able to somewhat gracefully get through moguls & trees on those rare occasions.
> 
> I've ridden a bunch of different boards in the past - Nitro T1, Hometown Hero, Burton Custom - all various sizes, usually 152cm give or take a few cm. But I really hadn't honed in my riding abilities until the last 3 years. So any input or critique I had was not about the boards but my own ability.
> 
> As I'm looking at prices today I can get any of the Korua classics for about $425 direct from them. This might be the selling point for me.


I’ve ridden the Ravine and also found it very soft so I think neither the Suprateam nor the Otto would be an issue for you.
You can’t go wrong here and the price is always a factor as well.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm with @MrDavey2Shoes on this. I wouldn't want to take a stiff cambered board into the glades on the east coast. I can't imagine taking something like that into tight glades at a place like Jay Peak.

@AceCoast you're really overthinking this...
If I rode ONLY somewhere like the poconos with a few trips elsewhere, I'd look for something with edge tech like the arbor iguchi pro camber. But since you're looking for something that can handle harder conditions, I'd keep things like the otto and party platter on your list. Someone on here talked about how the PP was their daily board and they never had issues in ice but did make a mention that they touch up their edges.

If you have a ravine for pow and the trees, then you can pick up something stiffer for carving. I wouldn't consider using that same board for tight tree runs though. Not sure why you're wanting more overlap even though you have the ravine already.

I would definitely consider things like the amplid paradigma as well.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm with @MrDavey2Shoes on this. I wouldn't want to take a stiff cambered board into the glades on the east coast. I can't imagine taking something like that into tight glades at a place like Jay Peak.
> 
> @AceCoast you're really overthinking this...
> If I rode ONLY somewhere like the poconos with a few trips elsewhere, I'd look for something with edge tech like the arbor iguchi pro camber. But since you're looking for something that can handle harder conditions, I'd keep things like the otto and party platter on your list. Someone on here talked about how the PP was their daily board and they never had issues in ice but did make a mention that they touch up their edges.
> ...


@ridethecliche - Sure I'm overthinking it, but to be honest the majority on this forum do too. I've seen your posts regarding which new stick to get next and which size you wish you had gotten instead, etc. We're all obsessed here. As someone with a limited budget and a limited amount of time to snowboard, I wanna maximize my fun time out on the mountain. I rarely get to do a demo day and ride mostly with skiers so I don't have the luxury of riding many different sticks. I'm just trying through process of elimination to find the board or 2-board quiver that maximizes my enjoyment once I get on the mountain.

I think you're right though, get a stiffer carver for my daily and bust out the Ravine when conditions are right for tight trees.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> @ridethecliche - Sure I'm overthinking it, but to be honest the majority on this forum do too. I've seen your posts regarding which new stick to get next and which size you wish you had gotten instead, etc. We're all obsessed here. As someone with a limited budget and a limited amount of time to snowboard, I wanna maximize my fun time out on the mountain. I rarely get to do a demo day and ride mostly with skiers so I don't have the luxury of riding many different sticks. I'm just trying through process of elimination to find the board or 2-board quiver that maximizes my enjoyment once I get on the mountain.
> 
> I think you're right though, get a stiffer carver for my daily and bust out the Ravine when conditions are right for tight trees.


Lol. Spot on. But I've actually bought and sold a few of the boards and sizing I wonder about. I learned that my yup was small for me as I got better. I definitely didn't feel that way till I really started pushing it!

I definitely think that the play here is to get the 2 board quiver going like you do already. Use your BOD as a rock board. Like you mentioned, you're trying to maximize your enjoyment. I think that's best done by adding versatility to the quiver instead of trying to find one board to rule them all. Since you already own the ravine it's definitely worth doing!

I haven't ridden mine yet, but I would honestly consider the korua otto for this task. I don't think its going to be a limiting factor in anything but boilerplate ice and I honestly probably wouldn't ride in those conditions if I could avoid it. I've ridden my iguchi in such conditions and it was plenty fine, but I honestly don't think the otto would be an issue there either if the edges were touched up. I just don't like riding in those conditions because the chances for injury are much worse.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Lol. Spot on. But I've actually bought and sold a few of the boards and sizing I wonder about. I learned that my yup was small for me as I got better. I definitely didn't feel that way till I really started pushing it!
> 
> I definitely think that the play here is to get the 2 board quiver going like you do already. Use your BOD as a rock board. Like you mentioned, you're trying to maximize your enjoyment. I think that's best done by adding versatility to the quiver instead of trying to find one board to rule them all. Since you already own the ravine it's definitely worth doing!
> 
> I haven't ridden mine yet, but I would honestly consider the korua otto for this task. I don't think its going to be a limiting factor in anything but boilerplate ice and I honestly probably wouldn't ride in those conditions if I could avoid it. I've ridden my iguchi in such conditions and it was plenty fine, but I honestly don't think the otto would be an issue there either if the edges were touched up. I just don't like riding in those conditions because the chances for injury are much worse.


100% agree. If the conditions are that bad I don't go out, I'm not trying to end my season early just to get a crappy run in. I'm def eyeing the Otto. Gonna give it a bit more time before I pull the trigger.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> 100% agree. If the conditions are that bad I don't go out, I'm not trying to end my season early just to get a crappy run in. I'm def eyeing the Otto. Gonna give it a bit more time before I pull the trigger.


I'll update the thread with my thoughts when I get a chance to ride it. When are you planning on getting a board?

I'm trying to figure out which 2 boards to take out west in Dec and the otto is one of the options. Might not get a chance to ride it out east quite yet.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I'll update the thread with my thoughts when I get a chance to ride it. When are you planning on getting a board?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which 2 boards to take out west in Dec and the otto is one of the options. Might not get a chance to ride it out east quite yet.


Pretty soon. I'm heading to Mt Snow on 12/22-12/26, hopefully there'll be enough snow by then. Heading to Utah end of Feb so wanna get some time on it before then.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm the opposite of over thinking, I just impulse buy! [emoji23]


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

smellysell said:


> I'm the opposite I've over thinking, I just impulse buy! 😂


hahaha. Yeah, my wife would impulse smack me in the face if I don't control myself.


----------



## emiliearae (Dec 1, 2021)

My party platter has seen 97 days of use, and I'm just now looking to upgrade. But not because I don't love it. It's seen me through so many glades and tight trees, bowls and deep pow, some small chutes, creek runs, drops, and one tree well. And beginner rails/sidehits. I'm trying to get a bit more into steeper faster stuff this season, and in the early season conditions it's starting to show it's limitations, where I cant quite keep up or charge as hard without feeling too unstable or getting tossed around. But it moves when you need it to, especially in tight spots, at reasonable speeds, and it's forgiving as hell when you want to fuck around or when you're just straight-line knee-locking it to the lodge with your eyes shut. It is definitely nimble enough and playful enough for trees and moguls, fun to carve on, can handle off-piste/slackcountry and can take a hit. I think it does just fine switch, ollies well when I am able to load it up right (it's on me when I cant though) and it takes the ice ok. Honestly I can't comment much on that, because even though I wax every 5-12 rides I still can't figure out if I'm tuning my edges properly or enough, for all I know I could be de-tuning them lmao. It certainly felt decent on ice early last season when I was first riding it, I feel it's a bit weaker now but that could entirely be on me. Really solid board though, I was ready to die on it last season lmao. Definitely playful fast & nimble. I ride a 142, 5"5, 150, 7.5.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

emiliearae said:


> My party platter has seen 97 days of use, and I'm just now looking to upgrade. But not because I don't love it. It's seen me through so many glades and tight trees, bowls and deep pow, some small chutes, creek runs, drops, and one tree well. And beginner rails/sidehits. I'm trying to get a bit more into steeper faster stuff this season, and in the early season conditions it's starting to show it's limitations, where I cant quite keep up or charge as hard without feeling too unstable or getting tossed around. But it moves when you need it to, especially in tight spots, at reasonable speeds, and it's forgiving as hell when you want to fuck around or when you're just straight-line knee-locking it to the lodge with your eyes shut. It is definitely nimble enough and playful enough for trees and moguls, fun to carve on, can handle off-piste/slackcountry and can take a hit. I think it does just fine switch, ollies well when I am able to load it up right (it's on me when I cant though) and it takes the ice ok. Honestly I can't comment much on that, because even though I wax every 5-12 rides I still can't figure out if I'm tuning my edges properly or enough, for all I know I could be de-tuning them lmao. It certainly felt decent on ice early last season when I was first riding it, I feel it's a bit weaker now but that could entirely be on me. Really solid board though, I was ready to die on it last season lmao. Definitely playful fast & nimble. I ride a 142, 5"5, 150, 7.5.


Everytime I ride my PP I decide its my favorite board. It has literally never let me down. I just have so much other cool shit lol


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

AceCoast said:


> We seem to like the same boards, I've wanted a Suprateam for a while now. Since I rarely get the pleasure of riding in fresh snow I think the Supra might be the better option.
> I'm 5'5" 160 lbs - do you think a 156 would be too big and unwieldy for me? Or is it light enough to maneuver?


Im 5’5” 165lb. I have a team 159. You’ll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chester (Mar 19, 2014)

AceCoast said:


> I mainly ride in Southern VT & NY with skiers and am looking for a board that checks all these boxes.
> 
> Fast base to keep up with skiers that doesn't get me stuck on traverses.
> Good edge hold cuz Ice Coast. (Full Camber should do)
> ...


Burton Skeleton Key


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

chester said:


> Burton Skeleton Key


I would agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Odd that no one has mentioned libtech. Really good east coast boards. A good number of the high day riders here at Killington are on them.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> Odd that no one has mentioned libtech. Really good east coast boards. A good number of the high day riders here at Killington are on them.


I can't get over their try hard childish graphics. The dynamo looks sweet though.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I'll update the thread with my thoughts when I get a chance to ride it. When are you planning on getting a board?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which 2 boards to take out west in Dec and the otto is one of the options. Might not get a chance to ride it out east quite yet.


What size Otto do you have? Trying to decide between the 153 & 157. I'm 5'5", 155 lbs, size 9. Since it's a stiffer, heavier board, I was thinking 153.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> What size Otto do you have? Trying to decide between the 153 & 157. I'm 5'5", 155 lbs, size 9. Since it's a stiffer, heavier board, I was thinking 153.


I’m about identical to your dimensions and 153 is the size I would go with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> What size Otto do you have? Trying to decide between the 153 & 157. I'm 5'5", 155 lbs, size 9. Since it's a stiffer, heavier board, I was thinking 153.


5'10, 165lbs, size 8 boots. The 157. 

I sold my 153.5 yup mostly because it started to feel too small for me. Gonna stick to 156+ unless volume shifted. I could probably ride a 154 tailgunner pretty happily.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> 5'10, 165lbs, size 8 boots. The 157.
> 
> I sold my 153.5 yup mostly because it started to feel too small for me. Gonna stick to 156+ unless volume shifted. I could probably ride a 154 tailgunner pretty happily.


Yeah at your weight I’d go with the 157....I weigh 140 and tend to go with boards that are 150-154 in length.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

@ridethecliche @Jkb818 - You guys are beasts! I just ordered the 157, Boom. Stoked!

I appreciate all the feedback and assistance with this. I'll report back once I've slapped my Katanas on her and taken her for a spin.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

AceCoast said:


> @ridethecliche @Jkb818 - You guys are beasts! I just ordered the 157, Boom. Stoked!
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback and assistance with this. I'll report back once I've slapped my Katanas on her and taken her for a spin.


Going to have a Korua party up in here! 

If it ever snows...


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Ohhhhhh No, I can feel that itch again!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

AceCoast said:


> @ridethecliche @Jkb818 - You guys are beasts! I just ordered the 157, Boom. Stoked!
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback and assistance with this. I'll report back once I've slapped my Katanas on her and taken her for a spin.


What made you pick the 157? 

At your weight, you're just about the middle of the range for 153. If you wanted nimble, the 153 would have been the pick. But if you want something stiffer, then the 157 will be the ticket.

Did you go with that because you felt that the ravine would fit the bill for the nimble board? Because if that's the case then I think you're spot on. Now you'll have a board you can take to the trees (ravine) and a board you can ride in deeper snow and carve with!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah at your weight I’d go with the 157....I weigh 140 and tend to go with boards that are 150-154 in length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I'd be better off with a 157 yup as well. It was my first new board and the 153.5 was the right size for my first season. Then I got super into everything and rode lots. Started overpowering the board, especially when doing stuff it wasn't intended to do. I'm honestly still day dreaming about a 157.5, but honestly I feel like I'd still pick faults with it now that I've ridden the koruas. For a 'fun' and maneuverable board, the iguchi has surprisingly been my go to. When conditions are better and fun is the priority then the spam comes out to play.

My GF now has a burton flyning v yeasayer, niche sonnet, and signal tailgunner. She's a good enough rider that she'll ride whatever wherever, but I've basically been prepping the sonnet in ice and the tailgunner for everything else. Now that she's ridden those two, the yeasayer feels a bit vague to her which is spot on imho.


----------



## Coffee Drinker (Mar 20, 2021)

Etienne said:


> I don't think so, icy/firm conditions are pretty much their Achille's heel.


Can you elaborate? I rode my Dancehaul on East Coast hardpack and it was fast, nimble and stable. Only felt slightly twitchy on the flats.


----------



## Coffee Drinker (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeahti87 said:


> Short fats like the K2 SP, Yes Optimistic or Salomon Dancehaul wouldn’t be my pick for it cos they have short sidecuts that make them twitchy if you want to carve fast with skiers.


Can you explain the science? I'm not too technically versed in sidecuts and their effects.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Coffee Drinker said:


> Can you explain the science? I'm not too technically versed in sidecuts and their effects.


TJ has explained and showed it here





I’d just add that you can always tilt more and decamber harder a long sidecut board to crank the turn but you cannot make a tight sidecut board carve a longer perfect turn than its sidecut. Yes, you can barely tilt it and ride on the edge but this is like scarving and there is some minor skidding involved in it.


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> What made you pick the 157?
> 
> At your weight, you're just about the middle of the range for 153. If you wanted nimble, the 153 would have been the pick. But if you want something stiffer, then the 157 will be the ticket.
> 
> Did you go with that because you felt that the ravine would fit the bill for the nimble board? Because if that's the case then I think you're spot on. Now you'll have a board you can take to the trees (ravine) and a board you can ride in deeper snow and carve with!


I actually ended up switching to the 153 after I ordered. Because of the width and stiffness of the board I think the 153 will suit me better. Boot-outs won't be a problem and it gives me more nimbleness if I do end up in tough spots. 

I'm no spring chicken anymore and don't have unlimited stamina like I used to.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Coffee Drinker said:


> Can you explain the science? I'm not too technically versed in sidecuts and their effects.


The video @Yeahti87 posted does a great job of breaking it down, really well explained and easy to understand. 

To go a little deeper, specifically with short fat boards and their shorter sidecuts, you also have a reduced edge length typically resulting in less edge hold. A 7m sidecut on a board with 1200mm of effective edge will hold onto a higher speed turn better than the same sidecut on a board with 1050mm of effective edge. The problem short fats have when trying to carve at higher speeds is two fold, the shorter sidecut wants to throw you into a tighter turn, and the shorter edge length can't hold on with the amount of force created at those higher speeds, so the edge slips out and you're now skidding, not carving, if you're not already down on your face or ass hah. Those shorter sidecuts keep the wider boards more nimble and easier to turn at lower speeds, but they effectively just have a lower speed limit when it comes to carving than a more traditional shaped board with a longer sidecut and more effective edge.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Coffee Drinker said:


> Can you elaborate? I rode my Dancehaul on East Coast hardpack and it was fast, nimble and stable. Only felt slightly twitchy on the flats.


Wider boards tends to grip less overhaul, due to the edge being further away and thus harder to apply your weight on and most often have less effecitve edge. The icer and steeper, the more you'll feel that "I need ton of force to grip". Until you can't…

Now at which point do you start to feel it and really ride worse is very board dependant. But overall, the Korua or Superpig are grippy... Until you find ice [emoji28].


----------



## Coffee Drinker (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeahti87 said:


> TJ has explained and showed it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Phedder said:


> The video @Yeahti87 posted does a great job of breaking it down, really well explained and easy to understand.
> 
> To go a little deeper, specifically with short fat boards and their shorter sidecuts, you also have a reduced edge length typically resulting in less edge hold. A 7m sidecut on a board with 1200mm of effective edge will hold onto a higher speed turn better than the same sidecut on a board with 1050mm of effective edge. The problem short fats have when trying to carve at higher speeds is two fold, the shorter sidecut wants to throw you into a tighter turn, and the shorter edge length can't hold on with the amount of force created at those higher speeds, so the edge slips out and you're now skidding, not carving, if you're not already down on your face or ass hah. Those shorter sidecuts keep the wider boards more nimble and easier to turn at lower speeds, but they effectively just have a lower speed limit when it comes to carving than a more traditional shaped board with a longer sidecut and more effective edge.





Etienne said:


> Wider boards tends to grip less overhaul, due to the edge being further away and thus harder to apply your weight on and most often have less effecitve edge. The icer and steeper, the more you'll feel that "I need ton of force to grip". Until you can't…
> 
> Now at which point do you start to feel it and really ride worse is very board dependant. But overall, the Korua or Superpig are grippy... Until you find ice [emoji28].



Thanks for the great replies. I also picked up a leftover 2021 Ride Algorythm that I can't wait to try out. I think that it will probably be more appropriate for the East Coast resort cruising when conditions are hard or icy. Will break out the Dancehaul on the rare fresh snow day,and bring it to my Vail trip in February!

What conditions do you all think a short fat is appropriate for?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Coffee Drinker said:


> Thanks for the great replies. I also picked up a leftover 2021 Ride Algorythm that I can't wait to try out. I think that it will probably be more appropriate for the East Coast resort cruising when conditions are hard or icy. Will break out the Dancehaul on the rare fresh snow day,and bring it to my Vail trip in February!
> 
> What conditions do you all think a short fat is appropriate for?


I ride all of mine in pretty much everything, that why I like them so much. We don't get ice like you guys do though, and they aren't the best for chop, at least the ones I have.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Coffee Drinker said:


> Thanks for the great replies. I also picked up a leftover 2021 Ride Algorythm that I can't wait to try out. I think that it will probably be more appropriate for the East Coast resort cruising when conditions are hard or icy. Will break out the Dancehaul on the rare fresh snow day,and bring it to my Vail trip in February!
> 
> What conditions do you all think a short fat is appropriate for?


For the east coast anytime there are good conditions. Fresh powder, soft groomers the next few days or trees. If it hasn’t snowed in a while, grab something longer full camber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottj1792 (Feb 16, 2021)

Elevation212 said:


> go with the y. If you want more playful. Ampliid Pentaquark or surfari would be way up my list for what you are describing, if railing turns and keeping up with skiers is your jam the pent would be the deck for me, a bit more laid back the surfari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll second Yes the Y is a blast. I ride it on the ice coast great board for the $ especially if you can find last years laying around somewhere.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think a lot of this is technically correct at the limit, but some of us don't really ride like that ie bombing all the way. Edge tech further complicates this since it really helps hold. But I've never really felt that my korua stealth was lacking for grip. Imho back foot camber has few tradeoffs except in excrement circumstances. 

I rode the niche ember at cannon in icy conditions and only ate shit once... On a literal cinder block of ice. Pretty sure none of my boards would have gripped there. 

Still, I'll likely have a board like my iguchi camber in the quiver indefinitely, but that's also because it's sometimes fun as shit to ride a camber board aggressively. 

A lot of folks on here ride a lot more than I do and know more than I do. But guys like TJ etc don't really ride boilerplate often. And why should they?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I can't get over their try hard childish graphics. The dynamo looks sweet though.


 I got the GNU 4 last season on clearance and absolutely love it. Very similar board, the 4 is a bit more aggressive. Really can’t go wrong, myC3 is pretty much straight camber . If your not paying attention on a cat track talking to buddies you might feel a quick twitch here or there but nothing bad. Def recommend it


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Etienne said:


> Wider boards tends to grip less overhaul, due to the edge being further away and thus harder to apply your weight on and most often have less effecitve edge. The icer and steeper, the more you'll feel that "I need ton of force to grip". Until you can't…
> 
> Now at which point do you start to feel it and really ride worse is very board dependant. But overall, the Korua or Superpig are grippy... Until you find ice [emoji28].


I dont know about that, never had a grip issues and all I ride are wide boards


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I got the GNU 4 last season on clearance and absolutely love it. Very similar board, the 4 is a bit more aggressive. Really can’t go wrong, myC3 is pretty much straight camber . If your not paying attention on a cat track talking to buddies you might feel a quick twitch here or there but nothing bad. Def recommend it


My spam is c3 and I'm a fan. I'd definitely consider picking up something midwide by Mervin if it had that profile. For now the guch is more than adequate.



16gkid said:


> I dont know about that, never had a grip issues and all I ride are wide boards


You're not on the ice coast doe.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Not the ice coast, but i ride Midwest hills, they're all pretty much icecubes in jan-feb, we know what grips


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> My spam is c3 and I'm a fan. I'd definitely consider picking up something midwide by Mervin if it had that profile. For now the guch is more than adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not on the ice coast doe.


I’m intrigued by the gnu riders choice C3 asym, the 160 length has me intrigued, interested to know how easy it is to press


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> My spam is c3 and I'm a fan. I'd definitely consider picking up something midwide by Mervin if it had that profile. For now the guch is more than adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not on the ice coast doe.


I’m in NJ, after 3 o’clock you start to hear those loud icy shhhhsss from the lift and I know it’s time to swap the Evil Twin for the gnu 4. Both of those are 159, looking for a mid wide also in the 160-161 with a 260 WW to have a more free ride specific board. I’ve been eyeing the Arbor annex for a while but not sure about the uprise fenders for my super aggressive board, leaning towards something more like the Nitro suprateam. I’d love straight camber with edge tech so I won’t have a worry in the world in terms of grip.
Edit: forgot the gnu Banked Country Interesting


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I’m in NJ, after 3 o’clock you start to hear those loud icy shhhhsss from the lift and I know it’s time to swap the Evil Twin for the gnu 4. Both of those are 159, looking for a mid wide also in the 160-161 with a 260 WW to have a more free ride specific board. I’ve been eyeing the Arbor annex for a while but not sure about the uprise fenders for my super aggressive board, leaning towards something more like the Nitro suprateam. I’d love straight camber with edge tech so I won’t have a worry in the world in terms of grip.
> Edit: forgot the gnu Banked Country Interesting


Uprise fenders are fine. I wouldn't worry about them making a board less agressive. I love my iguchi camber and heard the annex is phenomenal.

I really like the balance of having the Uprise fenders with the edge tech. Makes a board super versatile. I don't think straight camber with edge tech really makes sense. There's a reason mervin does camber 2.0 for C3.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Are we talking about carving on ice again? Nitro team nitro team nitro team /thread

🤣


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Are we talking about carving on ice again? Nitro team nitro team nitro team /thread
> 
> 🤣


I’ll throw in for Yes, my PYL and optimistic have cut through many a blue sheet of death with under bite while not being catchy in the ways mervins have been for me


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

That’s not what I said!


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

16gkid said:


> I dont know about that, never had a grip issues and all I ride are wide boards


Well maybe wide fit your foot size... Or you never tried narrow boards  As said there are many factors (edge tech, effective edge length, shatter, tuning etc.). 

But overall, boards that need to grip in extreme conditions (pipe boards, FWT winners, sbx...) tend be narrower, because the reduced cantilever applies more pressure on the edge (think yourself trying to compress a plastic bottle by just pressing down, either straight under your palm or with a fork parallel to the ground).

I totally back the Nitro team/supra team choices. I've been riding similar boards in the past (chastagnoke, wiig pro, blacklight), they all fit the description. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Etienne you'd take a stiff cambered board into the trees? Not sure how spaced out they are where you live but this is a tree run in new england @ jay peak.






It's a skier, but you get the picture. I wouldn't want to ride a stiff cambered board through that ish.

More videos:









As Good as The East Gets: Epic Jay Peak Powder


When it comes to hunting for that rarest of elements on the Right Coast–powder–few deliver like Vermont's Jay Peak do. An enigmatic sore thumb of a...




www.tetongravity.com





This would be me doing a frozen glade run at Jay with a stiff cambered board. Right @MrDavey2Shoes






I'm not sure I'd ever have the balls to do this glade run at jay...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hahahaha

you’re gonna wanna get another Yup for that


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> you’re gonna wanna get another Yup for that


nooooo don't say thatttt. New buyer is legit getting the NOS one at their doorstep tomorrow.

But really though, the guchi should be fine here. Camber dominant, but not super stiff. Not very wide, so manueverable and the lifted contact tips let it flow into and out of turns more. Edge bumps so it grips, but no mag so it doesn't engage super hard and require some effort to disengage.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

How good a board is the nitro team? Ive always wanted to try the dual degressive sidecut


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Are we talking about carving on ice again? Nitro team nitro team nitro team /thread
> 
> 🤣


Can you talk more about this board


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

@ridethecliche that's all I have been doing all my teens… doesn't mean it's ideal though, it was the only board I got 😅


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Etienne said:


> @ridethecliche that's all I have been doing all my teens… doesn't mean it's ideal though, it was the only board I got 😅


I definitely feel that, but man that sounds so scary!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Can you talk more about this board


Sure.
What makes the Nitro Team and other boards like it so great is that they are remarkably unremarkable. I will use the Nitro Team as a stand in for Traditional Full Camber Twins. Aside from material improvements these boards are modern versions of what you'd find in the 90s and early 2000s, full camber twin snowboards with modest waist widths. In a time when every board is packed with an encyclopedias worth of "features" the Nitro Team is featureless. There is nothing that a Nitro Team does that is "weird" or unexpected. It is in a word, consistent.

Traditional Full Camber Twins dont need edge tech. Between full camber and a modest waist width there is an exceptional amount of grip to be had. Waist Width while maybe not directly related to grip is important with regards to edge hold on ice/east coast snow because it allows you to set an edge in a more nuanced fashion than a wider board which requires more force or energy to transition from edge to edge. A wider board transitions with more force and can overload the edge before its set creating a skid. Setting an edge is most of the battle when gripping "ice", the rest is handled through effective edge, which is plenty on most full camber twins, and lateral weight management along the edge. Having 1 long unbroken edge keeps things consistent. Holding an edge on ice is like cornering a car a speed, you dont want to disrupt the inertia and all your speed/trajectory adjustments should be made before you start your turn. Radius adjustments will lose grip.

Things like MAG or whatever each brand calls their edge tech exist to make up for an inherent flaw of a "feature" that allows for something else. Upturned fenders on Arbors for example allow for a more surfy catch free ride that allows for tighter maneuvers but its at the cost of grip, so the griptech bumps are added. MAG on Mervins is there to make up for the loss of grip at the rockered tips. Do the boards behave better than they would if they didnt have these grip points? Probably - but its regaining lost grip not additional grip if that makes sense. These "features" aren't bad things, in most cases they add something. However where carving and grip is concerned they are sacrifices.

Dual Degressive side cut is neat, doesn't really do too much that you wouldn't be able to do without it. Basically carves mellow. When you engage the middle of the board to get aggressive the radius tightens like you'd want it too. Its one of those things that works in conjunction with you.



TL;DR
Are there surfier boards? Yup
Are there more forgiving boards? Yup
Are there better boards for riding pow? Yup
Are there better designs for all mountain carving on a bad day on the east coast? Nope. You want a full camber twin.

The Nitro Team is great, and can be had dirt cheap at the end of the season. I got mine for $200


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That post needs to be a sticky!


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Awesome post! In software dev, we say "boring" is a good thing. It's partly true for board shapes too... Nitro team (or Custom) are boring. It means you can focus on the riding! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

I own a Nitro Team as a daily driver, it is just a versatile board that does not disappoint anywhere I go. Someone told me that it's a poor man's Custom, and he's probably true- I got it for pretty cheap at the end of a season. 
I do find it to be a bit soft-flex for aggressive carves, but I wouldn't want it to be more stiff for that versatility. I do wonder where the new Team Pro lies between the Team and the Suprateam,


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have Nitro team and pantera. Well rounded complement of full camber for all conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Sure.
> What makes the Nitro Team and other boards like it so great is that they are remarkably unremarkable. I will use the Nitro Team as a stand in for Traditional Full Camber Twins. Aside from material improvements these boards are modern versions of what you'd find in the 90s and early 2000s, full camber twin snowboards with modest waist widths. In a time when every board is packed with an encyclopedias worth of "features" the Nitro Team is featureless. There is nothing that a Nitro Team does that is "weird" or unexpected. It is in a word, consistent.
> 
> Traditional Full Camber Twins dont need edge tech. Between full camber and a modest waist width there is an exceptional amount of grip to be had. Waist Width while maybe not directly related to grip is important with regards to edge hold on ice/east coast snow because it allows you to set an edge in a more nuanced fashion than a wider board which requires more force or energy to transition from edge to edge. A wider board transitions with more force and can overload the edge before its set creating a skid. Setting an edge is most of the battle when gripping "ice", the rest is handled through effective edge, which is plenty on most full camber twins, and lateral weight management along the edge. Having 1 long unbroken edge keeps things consistent. Holding an edge on ice is like cornering a car a speed, you dont want to disrupt the inertia and all your speed/trajectory adjustments should be made before you start your turn. Radius adjustments will lose grip.
> ...


Loved it!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

In terms of 'full camber' boards. In addition to my arbor iguchi camber (with edge tech because of the lifted contact points as davey mentioned) I've also had a signal omni that had slight nose/tail rocker but was a stiff camber board. That was fine in icy conditions at loon and it was honestly kind of terrifying how much my comfortable speed limit went up when I switched over to that board after riding the yup earlier in the day.

If you don't cherry pick days and/or ride in icy conditions, then I think having a camber dominant board is a great thing in the quiver. C3 mighttt get close, but mag can be hit or miss in terms of how much folks like it. I really like the idea of mini mag paired with the C3 to be honest. The spam's profile and grip are great. Mostly limited by the shape and flex and not by the profile and mini mag.



shasty said:


> I own a Nitro Team as a daily driver, it is just a versatile board that does not disappoint anywhere I go. *Someone told me that it's a poor man's Custom, and he's probably true*- I got it for pretty cheap at the end of a season.
> I do find it to be a bit soft-flex for aggressive carves, but I wouldn't want it to be more stiff for that versatility. I do wonder where the new Team Pro lies between the Team and the Suprateam,


That sounds like something @MrDavey2Shoes would say!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hahahaha

yea if you heard that on this forum it may have been me


----------



## AceCoast (Mar 9, 2020)

(Reviving an old thread) 
I realized I never returned to share my thoughts on the new board: Korua Otto 153. I took it to Killington early January last season for 3 days then put it away for the season. We had 2 boilerplate days followed by a pow day (12"+). Obviously the pow day was amazing but I could've been riding anything & been stoked. The other 2 days I really didn't get on with the board. First off, the board is much heavier than my other boards and is really stiff. Because of this, it was less maneuverable and not responsive enough for me in trees & moguls. There didn't seem to be any liveliness or pop to it but maybe I need more time on it.

I think if I had the mountain all to myself or was out West where you have more space to take wide turns across the trails this would be a great board. Unfortunately you don't have that luxury in the Northeast on weekends. I spent the season on my Rome Ravine and had a blast. My search continues for a light, nimble, carving-focused northeast board.

I rode a Rome National in Utah last year & really loved that board. I think the Rome National, Nitro Team (Pro), or Ride Shadowban will complete my 2-board quiver.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

AceCoast said:


> (Reviving an old thread)
> I realized I never returned to share my thoughts on the new board: Korua Otto 153. I took it to Killington early January last season for 3 days then put it away for the season. We had 2 boilerplate days followed by a pow day (12"+). Obviously the pow day was amazing but I could've been riding anything & been stoked. The other 2 days I really didn't get on with the board. First off, the board is much heavier than my other boards and is really stiff. Because of this, it was less maneuverable and not responsive enough for me in trees & moguls. There didn't seem to be any liveliness or pop to it but maybe I need more time on it.
> 
> I think if I had the mountain all to myself or was out West where you have more space to take wide turns across the trails this would be a great board. Unfortunately you don't have that luxury in the Northeast on weekends. I spent the season on my Rome Ravine and had a blast. My search continues for a light, nimble, carving-focused northeast board.
> ...


Maybe check out a standa shorty or cheater. I demoed a shorty 163, I'm 100kg, in queenstown last October and bought it as soon as I got back to the shop. Used it all last spring at Killington (my home mountain) in trees, hardpack, and moguls. Hard carving yet surfy. One caveat,.most Stranda carver boards seem to like to turn hard off the tail. If that's your riding style it's great. Downside, the only place in the states to demo a Stranda is in Colorado.


----------

